# Pictures of the new guy



## shesaravenclaw (Jun 1, 2016)

His name is officially Kade. He cocked his head when we said it lol
He's getting very comfy and he's quite the charmer. He wolf whistles at me at some pretty funny times (when I get out of the shower) and spends the rest of the time whistling to himself and squeaking. He's getting used to my hand. Trinket is barely hand trained, she comes out of her own volition and flies around and chooses to come hang out with us sometimes, and I like that, so I'm more concerned with getting him comfy posts of his cage, hence the missing top in these pictures. 

































Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

He sure is a handsome bird!


----------



## shesaravenclaw (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks! I think he's a cinnamon lutino... He looks a little dirty lol... I think the girl is pied...








^Trinket

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

wow..cute bird


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Very, very cute!!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Cute cute cute! I'mma going to have to see the dentist from the sweetness overload, LMAO! Thanks for the pix, too


----------



## shesaravenclaw (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks! He's definitely a cutie 😊

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*the new guy*

He is a handsome one! I like how you picked his name; it seems they do like some sounds better than others. It's nice you gave him a name HE helped choose!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Such a cutie!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Definitely charming!


----------



## shesaravenclaw (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you! He's 100% not tame lol but we're working on it and he whistles so adorably, I'm in love lol

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rara avis (Jul 23, 2016)

Ooohh, he's adorable !!!


----------

